

Ask HN:help to find that article about testing an idea without building a site - flybird

I read a blog article linked from here long time ago. It's talking about using landing page and SEO to test the idea before actually building the site.
It's a very detail step-by-step tutorial. Very useful. But I couldn't find it any more.
Does someone remember that blog?
thanks
======
danielh
Have you tried <http://searchyc.com> ?

------
flybird
just tried. Didn't find it. thanks though.The link is useful for the future.

